# My pen spinning video.



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 25, 2009)

All the combo's are similar cos I was deciding which one for a collab and I had the basic idea down.


----------



## Kian (Feb 25, 2009)

I must learn to do this.


----------



## Spyyder (Feb 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> I must learn to do this.



Its very difficult. Start now and you may be decent by 2010. =]

I've been pen spinning for about 4 years and still cant do alot of the harder combos.


----------



## MaO (Feb 25, 2009)

That looks awesome, you must be doing that in class all the time


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, nice. I need to learn more tricks. Right now I only know the thumbaround and sonic


----------



## Benny (Feb 25, 2009)

MaO said:


> That looks awesome, you must be doing that in class all the time



i did that, after e week every single teacher freaks out when he hears a pen fall on the table


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 25, 2009)

It looks pretty good.
You have a nice repertoire of tricks, but I would just recommend that you work more on smoothness and linking certain tricks and hybrids together. Less arm flailing and more focus on the hand would really help as well.
Back in 2004 (when I first started) to early 2006, speed was more of the issue for spinners, and so everyone was using sonics to link everything, which would actually work in your case, and mine as well, as I have not changed my style at all. Nowadays, from what I can see in videos, pretty much everyone has emulated the Korean spinners of the old days and worked a lot more on complexity of the tricks, smoothness and overall the way that the combo comes out.
My favourite spinner has always been DKgamer, and we chatted quite a bit back when we were both really into pen spinning. I recommend watching his videos as they really inspired and taught me how to pick up style and smoothness over speed.

Overall though, very nice.


----------



## (X) (Feb 25, 2009)

are you using a special pen?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea, It's like double sided and stuff xD


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the throws of the first, but the beginning of the 3rd


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, aerial combos are always nice.
Learn the levitator, I tried to understand the mechanism behind it a couple years ago, and I kinda did. It is a very cool trick.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the second one the best. I just started pen spinning two days ago, and I can only do the thumbaround so far.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 25, 2009)

I never actually knew WHAT pen spinning was, until now. I never thought it was literally spinning pens (and various finger tricks)...

I WILL learn this.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Feb 26, 2009)

is it possible to do this with a normal pen? and i only know few tricks, double charge, charge, thumb round and backward thumb round


----------



## Odin (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey watch out *LukeMayn* this might happen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-zdTG384bM


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 26, 2009)

Odin said:


> Hey watch out *LukeMayn* this might happen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-zdTG384bM



And the pen stuck in place too.

I thought it was funny enough at first, but then the shock... XD

...He's ok right?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 26, 2009)

Odin said:


> Hey watch out *LukeMayn* this might happen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-zdTG384bM



lol, the moral, don't spin near lights XD


----------

